# My 10th Composition



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

here is a more formal piece, again based on the 1:2 distance model, or octatonic, 2nd mode etc.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is an improved version taking more advantage of the major / minor capabilities of the scale. It is basically Classical/Jazz.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Some interesting, but undeveloped ideas. This could be one of your better sketches actually.


----------

